

Freelancers - Ask for more - symptic
http://stevenkovar.com/freelancing/a-novel-concept%E2%80%94ask-for-more/
Lots of freelancers here. This has helped me increase my revenues by doing the same thing I always do: bust it. Hope it helps a few of you.
======
comatose_kid
About asking for a bonus - it sounds arrogant, and you come across as too
focused on the money.

Instead of this, quote a rate you think you're worth. Then do great work. Your
bonus will come in the form of increased demand/word of mouth. Adjust your
rates accordingly.

~~~
tptacek
I'm not sure I know what a "bonus" is in a freelancing context.

I buy graphic design / interaction design work from freelancers. If you quote
me N*$1000, I'm not going to pay anything more than that.

I sell application / software / hardware security review work. I've never been
paid a "bonus".

So it's not that this sounds arrogant to me, it just sounds weird.

~~~
moe
Same here. If someone quotes me their hourly rate "plus bonus" my first
reaction would be to ask "What bonus?" and silently mark him as fishy.

Most customers are very concerned about getting an exact quote. I can't
imagine that throwing around such statements helps with anything.

------
teuobk
Also, keep in mind that asking for a high rate can provide credibility in the
absence of other data.

Think about the way many people buy wine: the pricier the bottle, the better
it must be, right?

------
david
If you're asking $175 for a landing page, you probably _do_ need to ask for
more.

~~~
symptic
The LP's I do take roughly 60-90 minutes. When I'm not focusing on school, I
can log on to IRC or AIM and find a day's work within 30 minutes if I don't
have any lined up before. $175 in that time frame adds up. I fill my role
well.

